# Good Furry Action and/or Shonen Styled Comics



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to wonder, do they even exist? Or is it just that some artists are limited when it comes to drawing fight scenes?

I'm currently fussing with ideas for creating a webcomic and coming from a background of writing action oriented stories, I have to wonder, will I be part of a minority?

I'm not annoyed or anything, just asking and seeing where the state of comics like that are right now.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 12, 2011)

*points at sig*

It's not the best, but I guess it's something..?


----------



## Ozzy_Olivers_Cat (Jun 15, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> *points at sig*
> 
> It's not the best, but I guess it's something..?


 
Not a fan of her, but I liked that rhyme so much I made it my sig. It's nothing quirky, just wanted to put something their is all.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 15, 2011)

Ozzy_Olivers_Cat said:


> Not a fan of her, but I liked that rhyme so much I made it my sig. It's nothing quirky, just wanted to put something their is all.


 
...what is this I don't even?


----------



## santiago033 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey! I know self advertisement is shameless, but if you want you can check out my comic.






Here's a sample of a fight in the first chapter, since you're specifically looking for manga-like comics, I thought I'd put it here:











The comic is just starting and it will only be updating twice a month until august, but I'm putting great effort into it and hope you enjoy it and decide to follow it ^^

cheers :-D


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 1, 2011)

You are good!!!!


----------

